# Christ on a cracker, as I live and breathe!



## LaCigognePerchée

La femme est visiblement étonnée et ravie de revoir cet homme, mais bon, j'avoue ne pas avoir la moindre idée de traduction - équivalence, plutôt.
Les bras m'en tombent ? Je peux mourir tranquille ? (naaan, c'est nul)


----------



## Kelimutu

si j'ai bien compris; ''christ on a cracker'' est son description de cet homme? 'As I live and breathe', veut dire simplement 'je vous le jure'
il faut peut être connaître ce qu'elle dit de lui après afin de comprendre mieux son déscription, pour moi, sans autre aide, je dirais que ça vient de l'expression 'to have something given to you on a plate' c'est à dire, sans rien faire soi même; 
j'espère que ça aide un peu!!


----------



## raf0708

Il serait peut-être utile de mettre la phrase originale dans son intégralité.


----------



## Sbonke

Ma suggestion : Sacré nom d'une pipe en bois !


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Elle y est, mais je peux ajouter le reste du paragraphe, ce qui ne changera rien.
Donc un homme, Jim Cutter, pénètre d'un pas assez vif dans son ancien lieu de travail, il passe devant la secrétaire, qui lui lance :
- Christ on a cracker as I live and breathe, Jim Cutter.
- Hey, Delia, I said _(le narrateur, Jim), _flashing back a smile, but not braking my stride.
Cela t'aide ?


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Sbonke said:


> Ma suggestion : Sacré nom d'une pipe en bois !


Oui  mais ce n'est pas du tout le niveau de langue du roman, hélas....


----------



## Sbonke

marieke said:


> Oui  mais ce n'est pas du tout le niveau de langue du roman, hélas....


Pourquoi, "Chris on a cracker", n'est-ce pas une expression un peu familière ?
Sinon j'avais pensé à "Sainte Marie-Joseph Mère de Dieu !", mais ce n'est pas vraiment humoristique...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Just to address a misunderstanding - 'christ on a cracker' is nothing to do with the man.  You could say 'christ on a cracker' or 'christ on a bike' in any hugely shocking (or sarcastically NOT shocking) situation.  It's just an extreme expression of shock.

And of course in English in certain circles it would be quite offensive to religious types.  I couldn't say it in front of my dear mum for instance!


----------



## Kelimutu

not really!!
 it could mean one of two things: 
*cracker* as in biscuit (in which case, take it to mean the spitting image of christ/or the very character of christ (ironic, no doubt) 
or the *cracker *could refer to the *firework cracker* - in which it means 'all fired up'
unless someone out there know the expression, we wont get much further than that!! 
however, if I was to guess, I would say that it is an ironic expression, since the guy is probably no saint, and therefore the former is more likely!


----------



## raf0708

J'adore "Sacré nom d'une pipe en bois !" 
Mais je la verrais plus dans la bouche (sans jeu de mots) d'un homme. Superbe expression n'empêche, fallait y penser !


----------



## Kelimutu

Thanks for that Chris - is it an Irish expression? It sounds like it, and certainly havent heard it before! but then I have been out of the UK for 18 years!


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Merci à tous, et permettez-moi de préciser que je ne cherchais NULLEMENT à transposer l'expression telle quelle, ni à chercher le rapport entre le Christ et un biscuit salé !!! lorsque je parlais de niveau de langue, Sbonke, je voulais dire que ce roman est plus familier encore que ta belle proposition, et plus "moderne", mais le sens de ton "sacré nom d'une pipe" est juste, du moins le perçois-je ainsi.
Que pensez-vous de "Que le grand cric me croque !", sans doute inspiré par la sonorité de l'expression VO ?


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

_Sinon j'avais pensé à "Sainte Marie-Joseph Mère de Dieu !", mais ce n'est pas vraiment humoristique..._
si, un peu quand même, hi hi hi (pardon)


----------



## raf0708

Peut-être : "Par tous les saints du ciel, mais je rêve !


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

raf0708 said:


> Peut-être : "Par tous les saints du ciel, mais je rêve !


 Ah, pas mal du tout, surtout le "je rêve", qui se rapproche de la seconde partie de la phrase en anglais


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Que le grand cric me croque = très bien par traduction à mon avis!

Now, the important thing about 'Christ on a cracker as I live and breathe' is that it should have a comma between 'cracker' and 'as' - because it is a sequence of two expressions.  So in French if you wanted to translate it well you would put two expressions of shock beside each other two, maybe like this;

Que le grand cric me croque, Sainte Marie-Joseph Mère de Dieu...


Incidentally, especially in Ireland, we say "Jesus, Mary and Joseph" as well.


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Que le grand cric me croque = très bien par traduction à mon avis!
> 
> Now, the important thing about 'Christ on a cracker as I live and breathe' is that it should have a comma between 'cracker' and 'as' - because it is a sequence of two expressions. So in French if you wanted to translate it well you would put two expressions of shock beside each other two, maybe like this;
> 
> Que le grand cric me croque, Sainte Marie-Joseph Mère de Dieu...
> 
> 
> Incidentally, especially in Ireland, we say "Jesus, Mary and Joseph" as well.


Ce livre est écrit avec les pieds, et je ne m'étonne pas que les virgules sautent !
Jesus Marie Joseph se disait couramment dans les campagnes françaises, autrefois (du temps où cela signifiait quelque chose...)
Si le Grand Cric te botte, je l'adopte ! Sinon, je vais faire un mix et choisir : Sacré nom d'un pipe, Jim Cutter, mais je rêve !

Merci à tous, anyway !!!!


----------



## raf0708

Dans un tel cas de figure, il ne faut pas hésiter à adapter. Finalement, le contenu importe peu ici. Ce qui compte, c'est de restituer *l'effet* que l'auteur à cherché à produire sur le lecteur. Á trop vouloir s'approcher de l'original, on perd en naturel...


----------



## LaCigognePerchée

raf0708 said:


> Dans un tel cas de figure, il ne faut pas hésiter à adapter. Finalement, le contenu importe peu ici. Ce qui compte, c'est de restituer *l'effet* que l'auteur à cherché à produire sur le lecteur. Á trop vouloir s'approcher de l'original, on perd en naturel...


C'est bien vrai...


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

raf0708 said:


> Dans un tel cas de figure, il ne faut pas hésiter à adapter. Finalement, le contenu importe peu ici. Ce qui compte, c'est de restituer *l'effet* que l'auteur à cherché à produire sur le lecteur. Á trop vouloir s'approcher de l'original, on perd en naturel...


 


C'est exact!


----------



## Pascale13

Kelimutu said:


> Thanks for that Chris - is it an Irish expression? It sounds like it, and certainly havent heard it before! but then I have been out of the UK for 18 years!


The author is a Canadian from Toronto and he uses a lot of swear words in this book called « to close to home »


----------



## Kelly B

Ahhh, in that case you want something more like Osti de crisse de tabarnak, no?

Bienvenue sur le forum, Pascale 13 !


----------



## Pascale13

Merci Kelly, j’adore cette application. Quelle ne fut ma surprise de trouver la phrase exacte du livre que je suis en train de lire ! And thanks to this author I am learning lots of rude words! 
quant à la traduction de « Christ on a cracker « c’est difficile : une femme pourrait dire « doux Jésus! «  😊


----------



## Pascale13

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> C'est exact!


Tout à fait d’accord, le mot à mot ne veut rien dire parfois !


----------



## wildan1

Sbonke said:


> "Chris on a cracker", n'est-ce pas une expression un peu familière ?


Oui, tout à fait... et pleine d'humour


Kelimutu said:


> is it an Irish expression?


No, I don't think so. My Irish-born grandmother, when really surprised, always exclaimed _"Jesus, Mary and Joseph!"._

It sounds folksy to me--something an unsophisticated person might say--but I don't find it offensive personally.


----------



## WME

wildan1 said:


> Oui, tout à fait... et pleine d'humour
> 
> No, I don't think so. My Irish-born grandmother, when really surprised, always exclaimed _"Jesus, Mary and Joseph!"._
> 
> It sounds folksy to me--something an unsophisticated person might say--but I don't find it offensive personally.



"Jésus-Marie-Joseph !" is also commonly used in French


----------



## Locape

Oui, "Jésus, Marie, Joseph !", c'est ce que dit souvent ma grand-mère, et mon père pour se moquer (gentiment) d'elle !


----------



## rrose17

Kelly B said:


> Ahhh, in that case you want something more like Osti de crisse de tabarnak, no?


I’d say that’s a whole different register and much more rude than the original folksy “Christ on a cracker”, here in Québec of course.


----------



## Garoubet

Pascale13 said:


> quant à la traduction de « Christ on a cracker « c’est difficile : une femme pourrait dire « doux Jésus!


Oui, mais si on veut rester dans un registre québécois moins lourd, pour reprendre le commentaire de @rrose17, une femme pourrait dire Doux Jérusalem!


----------

